# A Tad Moony



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You know you've been inside too much for too long when you draw the phases of the moon in crisp, neatly inked circles, heavily shaded...and it is in *reverse order*. 

Unless I'm confused about being confused and there is some odd context in which the moon would actually appear to grow from left to right, I need to do something. Probably cut and paste duplicates onto it. Ideas?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

most programs have "flip" or "rotate" in toolbox.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

and lay off the moonshine...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

no computer - this is a big 16x20 drawing. i will lay off the jug though!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

prof copy shop can copy it in hi rez & flip it..many places can go big sheets like yours..call `1st to ask...if you cant find one, calla sign shop- they usually have the Big Boy Copiers.
Or bite the bullet & redraw it for free. Might be cheaper & save time to buy some circle templates to whip the corrected drawing out faster. Wait- how many astro-nerds will see this to actually realize it's backwards!!??
I feel your pain.

Oh- and pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

will photo when done.  it's an easy thing to make little circles and paste them into the correct places. mostly i was looking for verification that i hadn't over-confused myself.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

All I can verify is that I can't verify anything. 

(passing the 'shine to Moony Rahney...)

I'll be Loretta, you be Moonie...
lmao


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was gonna say just cut them out and flip them, but if you are (persnickety?) anal retentive like me, you probably drew them like this:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...RFjToHeMMrGgAe1wOjACg&ved=0CDYQ9QEwBg&dur=866


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Flip it upside-down?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Here's the final poster:









Won't be in color this year, if ever. Didn't get to age it much either but that is fine, as I will probably use UV light effects near/on it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

wow, that's......... wow


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Vlad stole what I was going to say.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the calligraphy is impressive. i'm blown away by the whole poster in general!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you all. Other than the larger display letters, this script is deliberately sloppy and rushed, kind of my "slop script."


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If that's your slop script, you'll never get to see mine. This looks fantastic.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Well dang...maybe I should sell it...?


----------

